# Fedora 10 is out and out to Rock!



## Hitboxx (Nov 25, 2008)

Yeah, that is the title a co-Fed user actually suggested me to use as the title on IRC 

*fedoraproject.org/static/images/f10launch.png

SOURCE: *fedoraproject.org/

Release Notes: *docs.fedoraproject.org/release-notes/f10/en_US/

Download: *fedoraproject.org/en/get-fedora


Direct torrents: *torrent.fedoraproject.org/​


----------



## Faun (Nov 25, 2008)

thanks buddy, i just check it back few minutes

I will download KDE version. What do you say, is it worth or should I get gnome version ?

i686 or x86_64 ? I have C2D


----------



## Hitboxx (Nov 25, 2008)

Depends on you I guess, you can make it into a full blown OS either way, me is getting the Gnome one, I tried the preview(Rawhide) of KDE and had some issues with it, doesn't necessarily mean it should be the same case with the release.

C2D, me as well, so x86_64.


----------



## Faun (Nov 25, 2008)

^^flash and java issues, as i do some devel work too.


----------



## Hitboxx (Nov 25, 2008)

No, those should be fine I think, were a breeze on Fedora 9, no messing around like before, and also the 64bit flash is slowly creeping out, so there you go. As for developing, you should typically find everything for it you find on an i686 system.

IIRC, mjmwired.net was like a hotspot for the installation and post-install procedures, probably follow that and all should be fine. Not sure if they have updated with the F10 page.


----------



## Faun (Nov 25, 2008)

^^thanks for clarifications


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 25, 2008)

**www.imgx.org/files/26859_opmxd/f10launch.png
Fedora 10 Cambridge Released*​
The Fedora Project, a Red Hat sponsored and community-supported open source collaboration project, today announced the availability of Fedora 10, the latest version of its free, open source operating system distribution. 

The new release offers the latest stable version of GNOME 2.24 and KDE 4.1, faster boot experience (powered by Plymouth), better printing, better webcam support, improved wireless network connection sharing, better software maintenance and update (powered by PackageKit and RPM 4.6), and virtualization storage. Plus, it adds a new security tool for IDS (Intrusion Detection System) called SecTool. In Fedora 10, users will enjoy a brand new theme called "Solar," and a new lightweight desktop environment called LXDE. Developers and system administrators will enjoy the power of Eclipse 3.4 and NetBeans IDE.

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/26860_kub5a/Tours_Fedora10_019.png​*Highlights of Fedora 10:*

 Linux kernel 2.6.27 (with improved webcam and WiFi support);
 GNOME 2.24;
 KDE 4.1;
 Eclipse 3.4;
 RPM 4.6;
 Faster boot;
 An enhanced version of the PackageKit package manager;
 An updated PulseAudio sound server;
 Improved Apple Macintosh hardware support;
 Improved HDTV support in X.Org;
 A new icon theme called Echo;
 Remote virtualization.
 

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/26858_7ieds/Tours_Fedora10_011_Plymouth_Boot.png *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/26861_dltfx/Tours_Fedora10_022_Apps_3.png​*
Download : Fedora Project
Release Notes   :  Fedora Project, sponsored by Red Hat*
Fedora Wiki  : Fedora Project, sponsored by Red Hat
Home Page   : Fedora Project
Screenshot Tour   : *fedoraproject.org/wiki/Tours/Fedora10/Screenshots

Huh Its hardly few hours and F10 gets a review / The LXF Test: Hands on with Fedora 10 :: Linux Format :: The website of the UK's best-selling Linux magazine | Rock-solid Fedora 10 brings salvation to Ubuntu weary ? The Register | Fedora 10 Review | bin-false.org  |*arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20081125-fedora-10-released-brimming-with-new-features.html


----------



## mediator (Nov 26, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> No, those should be fine I think, were a breeze on Fedora 9, no messing around like before, and also the 64bit flash is slowly creeping out, so there you go. As for developing, you should typically find everything for it you find on an i686 system.
> 
> IIRC, mjmwired.net was like a hotspot for the installation and post-install procedures, probably follow that and all should be fine. Not sure if they have updated with the F10 page.


U mean u aint face any apps install problems or anything with 64 bit? How bt youtube, does it work flawlessly? Man, I was apprehensive bt the 64 bt with fedora 9 !!


----------



## Faun (Nov 26, 2008)

just 17 minutes more to complete the download


----------



## kalpik (Nov 26, 2008)

mediator said:


> U mean u aint face any apps install problems or anything with 64 bit? How bt youtube, does it work flawlessly? Man, I was apprehensive bt the 64 bt with fedora 9 !!


Everything works! Icedtea (OS Java) has a 64 bit java plugin, and adobe has released an alpha of a 64 bit flash plugin, which works great! Even before, you could run a 32 bit flash plugin via nspluginwrapper! I've been on 64 bit for more than a year now. No problems


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 26, 2008)

is it good for noobs as for me Ubuntu rocks  ?? mp3 , torrent, etc etc support ?


----------



## mediator (Nov 26, 2008)

kalpik said:


> Everything works! Icedtea (OS Java) has a 64 bit java plugin, and adobe has released an alpha of a 64 bit flash plugin, which works great! Even before, you could run a 32 bit flash plugin via nspluginwrapper! I've been on 64 bit for more than a year now. No problems


Thanx for that imp. piece of info buddy. i guess I'll be rollin on 64 bits now.


----------



## Hitboxx (Nov 26, 2008)

mediator said:


> U mean u aint face any apps install problems or anything with 64 bit? How bt youtube, does it work flawlessly? Man, I was apprehensive bt the 64 bt with fedora 9 !!


What Kalpik said, and then some more, you can always expect to get to choose from the proprietary or free things, as in Icedtea for Java and SwfDec for Flash.

@esumitkumar, it is expected to be free of the bugs that have plagued Ubuntu in recent years.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 26, 2008)

BTW Can I initiate the installer from my ubuntu desktop? my DVD drive is dead  .


----------



## Hitboxx (Nov 26, 2008)

Install from the drive? Hmm, I haven't ever tried something like this except in a Virtual machine, so can't say. Let me get back on this.


----------



## Faun (Nov 26, 2008)

Charan said:


> BTW Can I initiate the installer from my ubuntu desktop? my DVD drive is dead  .


you will have to use HDD boot image (vmlinuz) then create an entry in GRUB.


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 26, 2008)

hmm..Hitboxxx ..what bugs does Ubuntu 8.10 has ? also can fedora 10 support logitech quickcam ? 

Also I think its better to explore stable debian as compared to laal topi  
[though new distributions tempt me  ]


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 26, 2008)

I am definitely going to get Fedora 10. I am sick of ubuntu's terrible performance. I hope fedora can do what ubuntu couldn't - be easy to use for a newbie yet satisfy every hungry power user.

@Hitboxx: Do you advice i686 or x86_64 on a Pentium 4 "Prescott" ?

And is there any difference between JRE, OpenJDK and IcedTea ?

How is the performance of SWFdec compared to Flash64(alpha) compared to hacked_to_run_Flash32 ?


----------



## ThinkFree (Nov 26, 2008)

Charan said:


> BTW Can I initiate the installer from my ubuntu desktop? my DVD drive is dead  .



Can't say about live cd but you can surely install using dvd image from hddwithout using a disk.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 26, 2008)

Does anybody in bangalore have the 64bit Installer DVD with them ?
Is there any shop where I can buy the Fedora 10 "Cambridge" DVD with artwork ?
I am waking up late these days and hence I can't download in a short time.


----------



## FilledVoid (Nov 26, 2008)

Interesting. I think i finally see something I might actually consider. Kalpik got me hooked on Arch, maybe it would be worth trying what Hitboxx has on his system. I believe you have this installed ? If so could you just pm me a screenshot of you running OpenOffice, a browser, a music player (Sonata or whatever) with its resource usage. Just want to see how hungry it would be so I can try it on my old systems if I wanted too  .


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 26, 2008)

I am Done with Distro Hopping because i realized that i am spending too much time in "setting & installing stuff " rather than actually working on my workstation. 

Fedora Looks cool, but my current distro would stay on for a long long time...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 26, 2008)

Well... I have an empty 9.8GB partition with me to install this.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 26, 2008)

thankQ dude, off to download ! my ubuntu is screwed. and i hope this time fedora installs on my system. LOL ! last time it failed miserably !


----------



## Hitboxx (Nov 26, 2008)

@MetalHead, I have the 64bit Gnome Live CD, it's a nice basic Gnome install upon which you can build up later. If you want it, PM me your address, I will send it. And if your processor supports 64bit, use that.

@FilledVoid, Haven't installed OOo yet, give me some time


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 26, 2008)

@Hitboxx: I can get the gnome CD right now, in less than an hour. But its the DVD which I want since I wake at only 6:00 AM and it would be 6:30 AM before I can start the comp and I turn it off by 7:30 AM. That means only an hour of downloads, and fedora dvd would take a whole week.

BSNL's november offer ensured that I have enough bandwidth to afford downloading a whole CD.

Anyway, how is gnome performance compared to KDE4.1 in fedora ?
Is it worth getting the custom Xfce Spin ?


----------



## Hitboxx (Nov 26, 2008)

You don't understand me, the DVD will be a bloat, I mean yeah it's a collectors item if you want the whole she-bang, but to get it up and running in no time, I prefer the live cd. It will install in under ~6-7 minutes, then fire up the net and you are good to go.

GNOME has always been traditionally faster on my PC, so I stick with it. I tried the KDE preview install and I got lost into it. I know every nook and corner of GNOME, can't say the same about KDE. So, irrespective of distro, me is partial to GNOME. 

No idea about the XFCE custom spin.

And probably LFY with ship with the DVD soon I guess, so you can wait, although I ain't sure what arch it is going to be.


----------



## ThinkFree (Nov 26, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> And probably LFY with ship with the DVD soon I guess, so you can wait, although I ain't sure what arch it is going to be.



It will be there with Jan issue, Dec issue will have ubuntu 8.10


----------



## chandru.in (Nov 26, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> And is there any difference between JRE, OpenJDK and IcedTea ?


JRE is the runtime environment for Java.  Both proprietary Java and FOSS Java provide it.

OpenJDK and IcedTea are exactly same as far as the code base is considered.  While official OpenJDK site provides binary plugs for building the code, IcedTea uses fully free tools to build the same code.


----------



## Faun (Nov 26, 2008)

I am disappointed at the KDE treatment, the package manager is not that good. Keep on getting crashes :/ I will wait for a distro with KDE 2 (probably Mandriva)

Will get gnome version in few days


----------



## kalpik (Nov 26, 2008)

Sounds good, but im good with Arch! I had everything Fedora 10 has, about a month ago on arch  But nevertheless, a good distro for a beginner. I can see Fedora is now giving a lot of competition to Ubuntu. The only other noob distro is OpenSuSE, which i HATE for reasons QwertyManiac will agree with


----------



## mediator (Nov 26, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> I am Done with Distro Hopping because i realized that i am spending too much time in "setting & installing stuff " rather than actually working on my workstation.
> 
> Fedora Looks cool, but my current distro would stay on for a long long time...


Congrats buddy or otherwise most people just distro hop 24x7, decorate their desktops, witness the limits of their talent, get bored and then press the switch again!


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 26, 2008)

F10 KDE has kde package kit as the package manager ?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 27, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> You don't understand me, the DVD will be a bloat, I mean yeah it's a collectors item if you want the whole she-bang, but to get it up and running in no time, I prefer the live cd. It will install in under ~6-7 minutes, then fire up the net and you are good to go.
> 
> GNOME has always been traditionally faster on my PC, so I stick with it. I tried the KDE preview install and I got lost into it. I know every nook and corner of GNOME, can't say the same about KDE. So, irrespective of distro, me is partial to GNOME.
> 
> ...


My problem is that I can't run live on my pathetic rig. So I need DVD's Anaconda installer.

Anyway, since you say gnome has been faster on your PC, and since one of my friends with a P4 1.7GHz (i686 only) in an 845 or 865 intel motherboard with 1GB Transcend DDR400 RAM wants to try linux, I am downloading the Gnome i686 live CD at the moment.

Hopefully, I can bear with the PATHETIC install times of gnome.

But I am going to try getting the 64bit DVD some day.


chandru.in said:


> JRE is the runtime environment for Java.  Both proprietary Java and FOSS Java provide it.
> 
> OpenJDK and IcedTea are exactly same as far as the code base is considered.  While official OpenJDK site provides binary plugs for building the code, IcedTea uses fully free tools to build the same code.


Are there any performance difference between the three ?
And what about the flash part ?


T159 said:


> I am disappointed at the KDE treatment, the package manager is not that good. Keep on getting crashes :/ *I will wait for a distro with KDE 2 *(probably Mandriva)
> 
> Will get gnome version in few days


KDE 2 ? I suggest you try Debian Potato.


----------



## Faun (Nov 27, 2008)

^^I meant KDE 4.2


----------



## chandru.in (Nov 27, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Are there any performance difference between the three ?
> And what about the flash part ?


There should be no visible difference in performance as all of them are built out of same code base.

No comments about Flash.


----------



## Hitboxx (Nov 27, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Hopefully, I can bear with the PATHETIC install times of gnome.


The Live CD installation of Fedora is different from other distros, it is a very simple disk image transfer where-by-in it will ask for only basic details of user creation, partitions, etc. Then all it does is copy the image from the CD to the HDD without asking anything else, and then you reboot into the new environment, pretty effective if you ask me. I got mine installed in 4 mins.


----------



## Faun (Nov 27, 2008)

yup, installation is breeze fast. Just what I want for every OS


----------



## Hitboxx (Nov 28, 2008)

The howto is up on *www.mjmwired.net/resources/mjm-fedora-f10.html , easy as pie.

Get the 64bit Flash from *labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html , it works great even though its alpha, no need for any wrappers now.


----------



## ThinkFree (Nov 28, 2008)

Downloaded the gnome 64bit live cd. Installation was super fast. Within 18 minutes, I was able to use fedora 10 installed on hard disk. 
It took 4.10 minute to boot live session, 5:00minute for settings like time zone and partition(shouldn't have taken more than 2 min but due to some reason), 4:20 minutes to copy image to hard disk and other 4 minutes for installing bootloader and creating a new user after rebooting on my laptop.



Hitboxx said:


> Get the 64bit Flash from *labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html , it works great even though its alpha, no need for any wrappers now.



How to install that? Getting segmentation error


----------



## Hitboxx (Nov 28, 2008)

Sorry, forgot to mention it. Extract the file libflashplayer.so into /usr/lib64/mozilla/plugins. Be sure to remove/rename the 32bit one if you had wrapped that from /usr/lib/flash-plugin.


----------



## ThinkFree (Nov 28, 2008)

^^Thanks, working now.


----------



## Hitboxx (Nov 28, 2008)

Coming to the wonderful Plymouth booting, if you see just a basic bar at the bottom, it means your video card is not supported yet. It is officially supported on ATi cards currently and will be made on Intel and then nVidia cards soon. However, non-ATi card owners can experience it using a nifty hack thereby which it will use the VESA mode to display the artwork. This may/may-not work depending on the card. I have a nVidia card and it works perfectly.

Add vga=0x318 to the end of the kernel line in your /boot/grub/grub.conf


> title Fedora (2.6.27.5-117.fc10.x86_64)
> root (hd0,9)
> kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27.5-117.fc10.x86_64 ro root=UUID=b1b61899-dac7-45b0-ac3f-bb23eb1055d0 rhgb quiet *vga=0x318*
> initrd /boot/initrd-2.6.27.5-117.fc10.x86_64.img


To get additional plugins, do (Solar is the default one)


> sudo yum install plymouth-plugin-fade-in plymouth-plugin-pulser plymouth-plugin-spinfinity


To change the plugins, do


> sudo plymouth-set-default-plugin <pluginname>  i.,e[fade-in/pulser/spinfinity]
> sudo /usr/libexec/plymouth/plymouth-update-initrd  <- this is to rebuild initrd so it gets updated.


For more details on Plymouth, visit *www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=fedora_plymouth&num=1
For videos, see youtube *in.youtube.com/results?search_query=fedora+plymouth


----------



## abhijangda (Nov 28, 2008)

yeah i love fedora presently using fedora 9 i wish digit will supply fedora 10 with it soon


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 1, 2008)

i am having installation issues.
the installation hangs at package no 76 ! during install. complete hang ! only rest button provides a response ! 

i downloaded it via torrents ! the x86 _64 one !
what's the problem guys ?


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 1, 2008)

Bad burn or bad download? Did you check the md5sum of the downloaded file? Did you try one more burn?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 2, 2008)

MD5 Is perfect Match !!
I wrote it onto a DVD R/W !
May be the R/W disk died too  soon.

Then i had also tried Fedora 9 i386 !! It will bootup nicely then finally at login time while loading nautilus it  just goes blank and black and dead ! BSOD !

Ubuntu 8.10 seems to have many bugs ! have to update that else try Fedora i386 !


----------

